# Placement of crested gecko diet



## hedwig (Aug 6, 2011)

Hi,
I have a 5 month old crested gecko, who has been with me for a week.
He is eating crickets but has not yet found the pot with the gecko diet. Do most people place the dish on the floor of the vivarium or should it be higher up?
Many thanks


----------



## awh (Aug 20, 2008)

in my vivs i have a empty cricket box into it i place its food plus water it is on the substarte at the front of the viv that includes the livefood


----------



## LuLu (Aug 13, 2011)

*Try bringing him out and popping some on his nose. People very rarely see a Crestie eat, and also because CGD is a gloopy substance, you wont see any marks in the pot to provide evidence your crestie has been at it. *

*If you lightly dab your finger in the gloop and then pop some on his/her nose, it will instantly lick it off. This will allow the Gecko to get a taste for CGD and then will be more likely to find it in the future.  *

*I hope this helps you! I did this with my pair and it was very successful! Ive never actually seen them eat it but due to mine disliking bugs their only alternative is the CGD, and they must be eating it because theyre growing rapidly! (theyre only 16wk old babies!)*

*Like I say, give it a bash and see how he/she goes with it! *
*All the best! *
*x*


----------



## stuart87 (Jul 16, 2010)

I put mine at the bottom but slightly of the ground (only 5" or so) on a magnaturals ledge.
My crestie is almost a year old now, i got him when he was 3 months old, and at the start I was using Komodo CGD and he never ate it then I changed to a real fruit diet with repashy base (recipes on here somewhere) i use mango and pear and now he seems to enjoy it. But still he prefers crickets...maybe just experiment with different diets/flavours, but as has been said above if you dab some on your finger and then onto geckos nose they often like it of and gives them a taste for it.
Hope this helps, good luck.:2thumb:


----------



## Slurm (Jun 6, 2008)

all mine find the dish thats on the floor of the terrariums.

Its normal for them to eat rotting fruit from the floor so they will smell it out and find it.


----------

